# Windows 8 Consumer Preview ( 32 bit ) von USB Stick installieren



## tapferertoaser (4. Mai 2012)

Hi @ all

wie kann  ich Win 8 vom USB Stick installieren.
habe den San Disk Cruzer Slide 16 gb.
mit dem win 7 usb download tool ging es nicht da kam die meldung dass es nicht koipiert werden konnte.
habe die iso datei von chip.de
will es auf meinem netbook installieren. ( Acer Aspire D255, Win 7 Starter )


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Mai 2012)

Falls ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann probiere es mal mit dem Programm Unetbootin...
UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads
...auf deinem Netbook und installiere danach mit der ISO-Datei vom USB-Stick aus auf die Festplatte.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob dann Win 7 auf deinem Netbook noch funktionsfähig ist.


----------



## tapferertoaser (5. Mai 2012)

OK hat sich erledigt habe es doch anders gemacht, mit dem Windows 7 DVD/Download Tool. Aber ich habe Win 8 einfach drüber installiert. Meine Windows 7 Starter Daten und Eigen Daten wurden jetzt unter Windows.old gespeichert. Wenn ich Windows 8 wieder deinstalliere ( ja habe ich vor ) wird dann Windows 7 wieder das Haupt OS oder muss ich dann Windows 7 komplett neu draufmachen ? ( wäre kein großes Problem falls Ja ;D )


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Mai 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Wenn ich Windows 8 wieder deinstalliere ( ja habe ich vor ) wird dann Windows 7 wieder das Haupt OS oder muss ich dann Windows 7 komplett neu draufmachen ? ( wäre kein großes Problem falls Ja ;D )


 Soweit ich weiß, gibt es bei dieser Windows 8 Version keine Möglichkeit es zu deinstallieren, zumindest meine ich das mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## tapferertoaser (5. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es bei dieser Windows 8 Version keine Möglichkeit es zu deinstallieren, zumindest meine ich das mal gelesen zu haben.



Kann ich dann vielleicht Windows 7 wieder als aktiv einstellen ? ( habe kein Systemabbild vom Win 7 System, und vorher auch keinen Wiederherstellungspunkt erstellt. ( ich weiß dass das dumm war aber man lernt ja aus Fehlern... ))


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Mai 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Kann ich dann vielleicht Windows 7 wieder als aktiv einstellen ? ( habe kein Systemabbild vom Win 7 System, und vorher auch keinen Wiederherstellungspunkt erstellt. ( ich weiß dass das dumm war aber man lernt ja aus Fehlern... ))


 Vorausgesetzt du hast nicht den Windows 7 Ordner überschrieben, kannst du versuchen, falls du eine Windows 7 CD hast, über das Installationssetup die Win7 Installation wieder herzustellen. 

Falls keine CD vorhanden ist, gibt es noch die Möglichkeit mit einem bestimmten Befehl über die Eingabeaufforderung, die Windows-Installation zu reparieren. Allerdings kenne ich erstgenanntes nur von XP, weiß nicht ob es auch bei Win7 möglich ist. Und du könntest ebenfalls über das Bootmenü(F5/F8-Taste) versuchen Win7 zu starten.

Mir ist da aber leider auch nicht bekannt, ob die Win8 CP die Einträge von Win7 überschreibt und ob ein Bootmenü in dieser frühen Version bereits vorhanden ist.

Am besten du suchst im Netz, bevor du etwas versuchst, nach genaueren Informationen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (6. Mai 2012)

Also Windows 7 Starter ist auf dem Netbook komplett vorhanden. Es wurde unter Windows.old gespeichert. Ich habe auch mal unter Ausführen auf msconfig geguckt, da wird auch nur Windows 8 angezeigt als Betriebssystem. Aber das Win 7 ist auch nur eine OEM Version von Acer. Gibt es von Windows 7 Starter eventuell auch Iso Dateien die man Runterladen kann, um sie dann mit dem Original Key zu Aktivieren ?


----------



## tapferertoaser (6. Mai 2012)

Edit : sry für Doppelpost geht leider nicht anders.
Also so wie bei dem Bild steht es bei mir bei msconfig da.

Also ich habe einen was gefunden. Ich muss mir dafür Win 7 Enterprise als Testversion herunterladen. Da dann eine Datei heraus löschen. Und dann kann ich alles Versionen aus der einen Installieren. Weil ich am Anfang das zu installierende OS auswählen kann. 

Quelle : http://www.softwareok.de/?seite=faq-Windows-7&faq=157


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Mai 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Also Windows 7 Starter ist auf dem Netbook komplett vorhanden. Es wurde unter Windows.old gespeichert. Ich habe auch mal unter Ausführen auf msconfig geguckt, da wird auch nur Windows 8 angezeigt als Betriebssystem. Aber das Win 7 ist auch nur eine OEM Version von Acer. Gibt es von Windows 7 Starter eventuell auch Iso Dateien die man Runterladen kann, um sie dann mit dem Original Key zu Aktivieren ?


 So wie ich das jetzt gelesen habe, könnte das ein Problem mit Windows.old sein, da Windows 8 noch in der Entwicklung ist.
Windows 8 - Windows 7 

Was Windows 7 Starter betrifft, würde ich es so machen wie hier(fast gleich wie bei deinem Link, nur nicht mit Enterprise):
http://answers.microsoft.com/de-de/...-bereits/768cc7d1-550c-443c-9ed4-8682d78c838e


----------



## tapferertoaser (6. Mai 2012)

Ok danke also das von dem MS Forum meinte ich auch so.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

